# "Equestrian" ranked hardest Olympic sport!



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

Came across this article on facebook this morning. The article wasn't really professionally worded, but hey, it was a humorous read AND they ranked "Equestrian" as the hardest of all 32 Olympic sports! 

Which Olympic sport is the hardest? Fourth-Place Medal ranks all 32 | Fourth-Place Medal - Yahoo! Sports Canada


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I saw that yesterday. It made me lol that Handball is an Olympic sport!


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

That's funny! I did competitive swimming my specialty was the butterfly! I did rowing in high school was on the team, canued and kayaked from 6year old until 16 was better at kayaking. Hated to portage the canues and I sailed for years and obviously ride and training for a triathlon ( training to train not to do one! ) I guess I do all the hard spots!! Ohh I feel special **** . 

I wonder which sport is more expensive to compete in? I think riding is one of the few self funded sports ( to a point before sponsorship)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

George Morris said that International Show Jumping is the 2nd most expensive but International Yachting ranks as the most pricey. I believe *EVERYTHING *he says....don't you? =b


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

That was possibly one of the worst written articles I've ever read. Don't get me wrong, I love riding more than anything in this world but I would put the following before equestrian in terms of difficulty:

- Triathlon.
- Modern Pentathlon.

How many top equestrian riders would have the endurance for a triathlon? I would bet a substantial amount of money that most members of the Olympic equestrian teams wouldn't be able to finish a triathlon within an acceptable amount of time. Of course most people who ride are going to think it's the hardest sport but outsiders would never see it that way, and I would have to agree with them. It's hard just not triathlon hard.


----------



## AbbeyCPA (Jun 29, 2011)

Yea, I don't necessarily agree with the order. It's not a fact-based article at all, just personal opinion, I thought I'd post anyways 

IMO, all of those are harder than riding because, well, I don't know how to do any of them LOL. Likewise with a different type of athlete - I'm sure a tennis player would find riding a horse pretty difficult, and vice-versa. Then again you wouldn't see me going through a course of 5 ft + fences either...under them, yes. Through them, yes - over? Not so much ;-)


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

jinxremoving said:


> That was possibly one of the worst written articles I've ever read. Don't get me wrong, I love riding more than anything in this world but I would put the following before equestrian in terms of difficulty:
> 
> - Triathlon.
> - Modern Pentathlon.


and that's just Olympic sports. Someone gave me a book about mountain climbing and I couldn't believe what those people go through. With riding too the amount of exercise you get depends on different factors... it can be a lot or a little.


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

well, the criteria was making it through. No way I'd make it through a 50 m butterfly or a triathlon. i guess it depends on the person. but yeah, put a novice on an olympic horse and they'd be on the ground pretty quick.


----------

